

Google Chrome UUID: Developments? - tsenart
http://mindimension.posterous.com/google-chrome-uuid

======
willscott
Chromium is open source - which makes me suspicious of claims that the browser
is nefariously tracking your every move without pointing to code.

Here's a search for the 'client_id' that the author was afraid of:
[http://codesearch.google.com/codesearch?as_q=client_id&v...](http://codesearch.google.com/codesearch?as_q=client_id&vert=chromium)

It looks like a likely possibility is that the author is syncing his profile
to google - in which case it makes sense that some ID needs to be stored in
order to figure out which sync updates are coming from which browser.

~~~
eiji
Please help me out here. I never understood why people always argue that
Chromium is open source. Sure, Chromium is, but not Google Chrome. From what I
understand, the changes for Chrome from the Chromium source are not obvious.
It is not by accident, that it takes me 10 secs to find a Google Chrome
download, but to find a Chromium download ready for install on all platforms?
I doubt that Average Joe will either understand the difference, and/or find a
Chromium download.

